# Modern Arnis Chicago camp review



## Mao (Oct 23, 2002)

Hi All,
  Last weekend was the annual modern arnis camp in Chicago. It went from Thurs. afternoon through Sun. afternoon. There were about 60 people in attendance. We were honored to have in attendance Datu Shirshir Inocalla. Datu Inocalla is a very approachable, humble man with tremendous athletic ability. He is involved in the film/TV industry in the RP and was Michaelangelo in the Teenage Mutant Turtles. He was key in seeing that the late grandmaster Remy A. Presas was laid to rest properly in his native home. Datu Innocalla, of the IMAF Philippines, also announced his support of and affiliation with the IMAF, inc., USA. This  means that an awesome team has been created to continue the vision of the late founder The camp had a wonderfully open, family like atmosphere and Master Ken Smith, the camp host, did an outstanding job of welcoming and running this camp. Of course it would not have happened without the support and help of his lovely wife and some of his great and loyal students. There were people from the great state of Texas, Colorado, Michigan, Ohio, Indiana and Connecticut. I am proud to be a part of this large extended family. I would highly recommend seizing any opportunity to train with this group or attending any of the annual camps.

respectfully,
Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks for posting this review.


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 24, 2002)

I fully concur with Guro McConnell's sentiments with regard to the Chicago camp. It was an extremely well run camp with lots of quality instruction from the Masters of Tapi Tapi and Datu Shishir Inocalla. Kudos to Master Ken Smith and his wife for putting together a great camp.  Like Guro McConnell, I'm very excited by Datu Shishir Inocalla's announcement with respect to the affiliation of the IMAF Phillipines with the IMAF, USA. The future, indeed, looks very bright for the IMAF and I'm excited to be a part of this team.  I concur with Guro McConnell in recommending that anyone out there should seize the opportunity to come to a future camp and checking us out.  There are another 5 camps scheduled for 2003 and the information is posted on the IMAF, Inc. website.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
Member, IMAF, Inc. Board of Directors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 24, 2002)

Co-operation Sounds good to me.  



I saw from the Website that Dr. Schea and Chuck Guass were there also.



My Best Wishes to you all.

Rich


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 24, 2002)

Yes, Dr. Schea and Chuck Gauss were there.  Those two and Brian Zawilinski, Ken Smith, Jim Ladis, and Datu Shishir Inocalla did all the teaching at the camp. It was a very good get together.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2002)

Sounds like it was a blast.  I gotta get out to more camps.


----------

